# Anyone looking for an OG paint '38 Bluebird?



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't wanna piss anyone off by posting a link, but there is one local for $11k...
Ribbed WW Allstates,"Crater" reflector,Elgin fender ornament,Xpert Speedo. Looks pretty complete


----------



## John (Jan 3, 2014)

There is one one ebay too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-...108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a35fb0e6c


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks that riding this bike would make you look like your riding around with a big red hard on?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that riding this bike would make you look like your riding around with a big red hard on?




HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek: (Sorry, I despise (LOL).


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 3, 2014)

Man it's sad, have you ever taken the time and compared the '36 and the '38 side-by-side? The '36 looks so good! And, well....


----------



## oskisan (Jan 3, 2014)

*I am*

Im interested, but not for 11k!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've never been a fan of the '38 BB and this one is over the money--you're into real BB territory at that price. My question though is that McCauley rack correct? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that riding this bike would make you look like your riding around with a big red hard on?




 Hilarious!
I was thinking the same thing.   You could nickname it, Redwood.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I've never been a fan of the '38 BB and this one is over the money--you're into real BB territory at that price. My question though is that McCauley rack correct? V/r Shawn




Good eye Shawn. Paint looks different... These don't really do it for me either, but I know there are a few admirers here.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 3, 2014)

from my knowledge this is a fall deluxe, and the rack is correct. running low on parts late in the year that's what they cobbled together for a deluxe bike.

Nick. 



Freqman1 said:


> I've never been a fan of the '38 BB and this one is over the money--you're into real BB territory at that price. My question though is that McCauley rack correct? V/r Shawn


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jan 3, 2014)

I work in the same town that bike is listed in...if anyone needs a extra set of eyes on it


----------

